# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO / ESAN / Inicio 18 de Enero

## Katherine Ccancce

INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTAS!!!  flyer PAE cafe y cacao.jpg 
Link: http://www.agroesan.edu.pe/index.php...=65&Itemid=427   *Temas similares**:*    Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural-Huancavelica // Agrobanco, Sierra Exportadora, Universidad Esan DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Charla Magistral: "CAFÉ, COMPETITIVIDAD, INNOVACIÓN Y MARKETING TERRITORIAL" - INGRESO LIBRE -- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.  *
Almendra Castillo Carlín*  Ejecutiva de Ventas Teléfono:  IP: (+511) 317-7200 - Anexo 4344 acastilloc@esan.edu.peTemas similares: DIPLOMADO EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES - ESAN - 20% dscto DIPLOMADO EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES - ESAN PAE EN GESTON DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFE Y CACAO // Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN) TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO. PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.

----------


## franz luis

Buenas noches señorita Liz QUISPE SANTOS, estoy interesado en este diplomado del PAE EN GESTION DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFE Y DEL CACAO mi nombre es Franz y vivo en ceja de selva que es la provincia de OXAPAMPA, y como hago para inscribirme ps mi correo es franzluis_231173@hotmail.com mi telefono es 952040940 es movistar y el 950273569 es mi claro, y trabajo actualmente en la AGENCIA AGRARIA DE OXAPAMPA, muchas gracias

----------


## Katherine Ccancce

Estimado Sr. Franz,  
Buenos días enseguida le enviaremos información sobre el PAE de café y cacao. 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ivancix

Buenas tardes. 
Que tiempo dura este curso, cuano estaria iniciando un proximo curso?. 
saludos

----------

